# Clutch pedal does not return or returns slowly



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

The TSB is PIP5558C. On some cars the clutch pedal is slow to return or won't return at all. I was told the transmission would have to be removed to get to all the parts needed to be replaced. Anyone else have or had this problem? I was able to get the clutch to return to normal position and the problem has gone away and not come back as of yet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The actuator/slave cyl fails. It's happened to quite a few Gen 2 manuals.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> The actuator/slave cyl fails. It's happened to quite a few Gen 2 manuals.


Not enough to be covered under warranty, unfortunately.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rock4016 said:


> Not enough to be covered under warranty, unfortunately.


It's covered by powertrain, but you're right, there is no extended warranty on it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Aren't tsb's free?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> Aren't tsb's free?


A TSB is a list of instructions for techs to fix a concern. A fix is typically covered only by B2B/PT warranty.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> A TSB is a list of instructions for techs to fix a concern. A fix is typically covered only by B2B/PT warranty.


So if I get that receiver replaced that you posted a tsb on. I have to fix before my warranty expires? Or pay for it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> So if I get that receiver replaced that you posted a tsb on. I have to fix before my warranty expires? Or pay for it?


Before B2B expires


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

You would think that suddenly not being able to change gears would be a safety issue that is covered under a recall.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rock4016 said:


> You would think that suddenly not being able to change gears would be a safety issue that is covered under a recall.


Report it to the NHTSA. If they get enough reports about potential safety issues, they can force GM to do something about it.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Mine's in the shop for the third time for the same issue. Although the service director at my dealer has been very good, it's hard to imagine myself ever buying another Chevy. The work is under warranty, but the two dealers that have worked on it (it broke down the second time while on a road trip) have been incapable of or unwilling to fix the issue. The master cylinder and other various parts have been replaced. I am going to ask that the slave cylinder be replaced this time. That, or blow the car up. Nothing like having a completely unreliable new(ish) car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

lbkNhubert said:


> Mine's in the shop for the third time for the same issue. Although the service director at my dealer has been very good, it's hard to imagine myself ever buying another Chevy. The work is under warranty, but the two dealers that have worked on it (it broke down the second time while on a road trip) have been incapable of or unwilling to fix the issue. The master cylinder and other various parts have been replaced. I am going to ask that the slave cylinder be replaced this time. That, or blow the car up. Nothing like having a completely unreliable new(ish) car.


I feel your frustration. Clutch/trans issues and the inability of dealerships to fix it are why I gave up on my Gen 1. People complained about losing the manual for the 2019 M.Y. (shortly before they announced pulling the plug on the entire Cruze), but honestly the manual transmission setup in these cars is a worthless piece of junk.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

I am going to ask about having the car bought back, but I don't expect to get very far with that. This replaced a Jetta TDI that had been a tank other than the A/C going. The cruze is ok, but it is horrible in snow, and the steering is very "soft," I guess that is more common with American cars. I've driven mostly German and Japanese cars:
VW Bug, Toyota Corolla 2 door coupe, BMW 5 series, 1979 Berlinetta, Nissan 240SX, Jetta Gasser, Honda S2000, Jetta TDI, 99 911, and now the Cruze. Many of those cars are rear wheel drive, and they were better in the snow than the front wheel drive Cruze. I don't hate the car, but it's underwhelming. With the unreliability, I'd just as soon be done with it, and as noted, I'd be unlikely to look at any Chevy, unfortunately.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

lbkNhubert said:


> I am going to ask about having the car bought back, but I don't expect to get very far with that. This replaced a Jetta TDI that had been a tank other than the A/C going. The cruze is ok, but it is horrible in snow, and the steering is very "soft," I guess that is more common with American cars. I've driven mostly German and Japanese cars:
> VW Bug, Toyota Corolla 2 door coupe, BMW 5 series, 1979 Berlinetta, Nissan 240SX, Jetta Gasser, Honda S2000, Jetta TDI, 99 911, and now the Cruze. Many of those cars are rear wheel drive, and they were better in the snow than the front wheel drive Cruze. I don't hate the car, but it's underwhelming. With the unreliability, I'd just as soon be done with it, and as noted, I'd be unlikely to look at any Chevy, unfortunately.


Tires make all the difference. Both of mine have been fantastic in snow, but neither on the OEM tires.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Tires make all the difference. Both of mine have been fantastic in snow, but neither on the OEM tires.


Thanks for the comment. I suppose it could be. I don't remember if the Jetta came with Continentals, but I think that it did. I replaced those with Hankooks, and didn't miss a beat. The Cruze now has Hankooks (presumably not the same model as were on the Jetta TDI) after one of the OEM tires (no recollection what they were) developed a bulge in the sidewall. The issue that the car has is that it "floats" in the snow. The feeling is similar to hydroplaning. I don't know if that's due to poor traction from the tires, lack of weight in the front end, or both. It's frustrating because I have driven all manner of cars in the snow through the years, and this one by far is the worst. I never tried the s2000 or the 911 in the snow. The bug was great. The toyota even as a rwd did fine with some sand in the trunk and the limited slip rear differential. The Jetta TDI could make its way through anything.

I guess I could get some dedicated snow tires for the Cruze, but I've never done that on any of my cars, and I don't live in an area where there is so much snow that it feels like it would be warranted to do so.

edit to add - what tires do you have on your car?


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

Add me to the list. Yesterday in rush hour traffic my car refused to go into gear. Found that pedal was stuck to the floor had to pull it up manually to get going. Had the car towed to my dealership yesterday. So far I was told that it may or may not be covered by warranty and that since I didn't have an appointment they aren't sure when they will be able to look at it. And no loaner since they aren't actively working on it. I guess a lot of that is standard practice across the industry (?) but not particularly pleased to be dealing with this on 2017 with 25k miles on it.


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Tires make all the difference. Both of mine have been fantastic in snow, but neither on the OEM tires.


Off topic but I'll second that. I live in upstate NY and found both the 1st and 2nd gen Cruze to be very capable in really bad conditions with four snow tires. They are slightly annoying to take on and put off but they are amazingly good at what they do. I'll even take a RWD car with snow tires over an AWD vehicle running all seasons any day of the week during our winters.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

CuseCPT said:


> Off topic but I'll second that. I live in upstate NY and found both the 1st and 2nd gen Cruze to be very capable in really bad conditions with four snow tires. They are slightly annoying to take on and put off but they are amazingly good at what they do. I'll even take a RWD car with snow tires over an AWD vehicle running all seasons any day of the week during our winters.


Honestly I’d argue the Cruze is just flat out better in snow than most X overs, even AWD.

Ground clearance is honestly the same, if not better on the Cruze when you factor in weight. I get X overs stuck all the time and they always get hung up in situations the Cruze is able to grab enough to pull out.


----------

